# My Vendor Rocks



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

Got a cool Cohiba (knockoff lol) pen in the mail today from my vendor. Good thing I know their stogies aren't knockoffs though haha. Anyone else get one this holiday season? I thought it was a pretty neat little gesture.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

yep i got one today as well


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Ha, thats awesome!!

That can only be one guy


----------



## Feldenak (Aug 15, 2012)

Tease oke:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

That's both ironic, and awesome!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

He sends something every year a true gentleman!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> He sends something every year a true gentleman!


Yep. Last years lighter was pretty cool also. Too bad I lost it


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

That lighter was a safety hazard! I still have mine, but sometimes it won't shut off!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> That lighter was a safety hazard! I still have mine, but sometimes it won't shut off!


That's its way of telling you to light up another! :biglaugh:


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> He sends something every year a true gentleman!


Ah thanks for the information. I had no idea it was yearly occurrence. I must have just barely missed it last year. This pen will come in handy at work though as it will help me write like a sir.


----------



## RealSRS (Feb 13, 2012)

I hope I get one of those cool pens. Will go perfect next to my carbon fiber BMW pen!


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

It used to be, if you dropped serious coin there, that he would send a bottle of good scotch.

Now we get pens, but they're pretty nice.


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

bpegler said:


> It used to be, if you dropped serious coin there, that he would send a bottle of good scotch.
> 
> Now we get pens, but they're pretty nice.


Well damn I wish I had been around in those days haha.


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

That sucks Tyler... I mean that your toast has a kitty on it. The pen is awesome! I wonder where mine is, or if I get something special for the 2k he got from me this year? Oh well, you still have a Hello Kitty toaster!


----------



## thunderdan11 (Nov 15, 2010)

I actually used that lighter on thanksgiving. It is a great gesture.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Nice. I need to figure out who this is... I love free stuff! lol


----------



## Feldenak (Aug 15, 2012)

AStateJB said:


> Nice. I need to figure out who this is... I love free stuff! lol


You and me both brother :lol:


----------



## Jordan23 (May 25, 2012)

bpegler said:


> It used to be, if you dropped serious coin there, that he would send a bottle of good scotch.
> 
> Now we get pens, but they're pretty nice.


Really, a bottle of Scotch?


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Jordan23 said:


> Really, a bottle of Scotch?


Now THAT is classy


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Mystery solved! The wife just told me I got one too! :woohoo:


----------



## Feldenak (Aug 15, 2012)

AStateJB said:


> Mystery solved! The wife just told me I got one too! :woohoo:


And I'm still clueless


----------



## tiger187126 (Jul 17, 2010)

lighter last year, pen this year. great vendor to deal with as well. came through on my anniversary dated box if you've read my thread looking for one. everyone else told me no.


----------



## mata777 (Jul 11, 2011)

I just started ordering from him this year after my ex source changed hands and I started to hear bad things about them. I'm glad I went to him as his service is awesome! He will look for certain box codes if you request them and answers emails very fast! I'm glad some of us are using his services!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

Pretty sure I am dealing with said awesome guy for my first order. So you all are saying I can request certain months and years???


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

just ask him to email you the list of box codes and years, he's quick


----------



## thunderdan11 (Nov 15, 2010)

Woohoo. Just got my pen today. Very nice gift.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Hopefully my recent order will come with one of those bad boys


----------



## Jordan23 (May 25, 2012)

StogieJim said:


> Hopefully my recent order will come with one of those bad boys


I was thinking this too...


----------



## newbcub (Jan 28, 2012)

I was wondering who the vendor was, then a pen shows up at my door.
I like it. 
Cheers


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

M, that's great isn't it!


----------



## newbcub (Jan 28, 2012)

It's always nice to get something in the mail that isn't a Bill..!!. BTW it's a nice pen..
Cheers Jim.


StogieJim said:


> M, that's great isn't it!


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

newbcub said:


> It's always nice to get something in the mail that isn't a Bill..!!. BTW it's a nice pen..
> Cheers Jim.


:banana::banana::bounce::rockon:


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

DAMMIT! I've got an idea, but being so new to habanos, it's driving me crazy not knowing for sure :banghead:


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

got mine in the mail yesterday, it actually writes pretty good too


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Awesome Kyle!


----------



## Jonnyrl1 (Jun 12, 2012)

Mine just came today. Very nice gesture, Im happy with that place its my go to source now.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

aaaannnnddddd i already lost my pen.... doh!


----------



## RealSRS (Feb 13, 2012)

Just got my pen today! Hoping he puts up more specials in the next few weeks. I need order myself some nice christmas gifts


----------



## Jonnyrl1 (Jun 12, 2012)

kapathy said:


> aaaannnnddddd i already lost my pen.... doh!


LMAO!!!


----------



## Bad Andy (Jul 16, 2011)

I guess I am using different vendors. No pens here yet. Maybe they take longer to get to California?


----------



## Bunner (Apr 5, 2011)

when mine arrived i thought what the heck did i forget i ordered lol.... it is a nice pen


----------



## Wildone (Dec 19, 2009)

I agree ...always nice to get a little something........
View attachment 73539


----------



## Cannon500 (Mar 20, 2012)

Very nice. I plan on making my first CC purchase sometime after the new year, I think this is the vendor I'll use.


----------



## djsmiles (Aug 4, 2012)

ugh...


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Wallbright said:


> This pen will come in handy at work though as it will help me write like a *Boss*.


Fixed



AStateJB said:


> Mystery solved! The wife just told me I got one too! :woohoo:


:dude: got mine today too!


StogieJim said:


> Hopefully my recent order will come with one of those bad boys


Will be shipped seperately since these come straight out of a different country from where the smokes come from.


----------



## Treadwell (Jul 7, 2011)

sucks being a noob LOL


----------



## rhetorik (Jun 6, 2011)

Got mine yesterday, love that place.


----------



## djsmiles (Aug 4, 2012)

Treadwell said:


> sucks being a noob LOL


It sure does. :mmph:


----------



## caputofj (Nov 29, 2011)

just got mine after spending a week in the nyc for christmas events....happy holidays everyone and our vendor does rock


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

love the pen. But I'm sure the cigar must be way better.


----------



## limdull (May 6, 2007)

very cool looking pen


----------



## Kruz (May 4, 2012)

Just got mine at work! This is a sweet pen.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Man I hope he sends me one!!


----------



## ten08 (Sep 8, 2011)

I had one arrive yesterday, which proves that *everybody* gets one. My only order from them couldn't have been much smaller (one 10-box). It's a nice gesture, and I wouldn't hesitate to do business with him again.


----------



## Jordan23 (May 25, 2012)

ten08 said:


> I had one arrive yesterday, which proves that *everybody* gets one. My only order from them couldn't have been much smaller (one 10-box). It's a nice gesture, and I wouldn't hesitate to do business with him again.


I want mine!!:bawling::bawling: I ordered from them twice and no pen! :bawling::bawling:

..walks away to pout more


----------



## crgcpro (Jul 1, 2012)

I got the Fohiba pen today as well.


----------



## Jordan23 (May 25, 2012)

Well he must have heard my moaning. Mine came today too.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

That's great man! My time will come. I feel it 

LOL


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

i hope i get one....three orders in three weeks well if i dont, i cant always just enjoy the smokes that DO arrive hahahaha :smoke:


----------



## Othello (Jan 20, 2012)

Got mine last week, very nice writting pen!


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

Just received my shipped confirmation email yesterday from him. Maybe I'll get a pen as well. We'll see.


----------



## nishdog007 (Oct 27, 2011)

Wow..so many ppl ordering from this vendor... Can anyone PM me more info about them if possible....much appreciated!!


----------



## TopsiderLXI (Jun 29, 2012)

Feldenak said:


> You and me both brother :lol:


+1!


----------



## CigarGoogler (Sep 23, 2012)

Hopefully I can join the pen party! I ordered a couple boxes this year. Come on pen! :laugh:


----------



## Lrbergin (Jun 14, 2012)

mjohnsoniii said:


> Just received my shipped confirmation email yesterday from him. Maybe I'll get a pen as well. We'll see.


I got a confirmation email yesterday too. If we don't get our pen this year, at least we will be on next years list.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

Got mine today, very nice.


----------



## Jordan23 (May 25, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Got mine today, very nice.


Congrats. I've been writing with it a lot lately.


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

I'm gonna get me this effin pen next year d :



Jordan23 said:


> Congrats. I've been writing with it a lot lately.


 LOL, nobody uses pens anymore ( ;


----------



## Zlc410 (May 16, 2012)

Going to take the plunge into the CC ordering after the New Year. Always nice to hear there are great vendors out there. Now to start trying to find some.


----------



## Jordan23 (May 25, 2012)

splattttttt said:


> I'm gonna get me this effin pen next year d :
> 
> LOL, nobody uses pens anymore ( ;


I know. It makes me feel all smart and scholarly!


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Yea got mine yesterday too!! Its really nice, is this refillable? I sure hope it is


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

Jordan23 said:


> I know. It makes me feel all smart and scholarly!


Try and conserve that ink then :drum:
LOL


----------



## newbcub (Jan 28, 2012)

You finally got it..!!. Not sure if it's refillable.?.
Cheers



StogieJim said:


> Yea got mine yesterday too!! Its really nice, is this refillable? I sure hope it is


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

nishdog007 said:


> Wow..so many ppl ordering from this vendor... Can anyone PM me more info about them if possible....much appreciated!!


Really dude? Read the stickies and the rules throughout the forum.


----------



## abhoe (Feb 29, 2012)

Talk about the ultimate re-gift.. here's looking at you Wallbright


----------



## John75 (Sep 28, 2012)

Habanolover said:


> Really dude? Read the stickies and the rules throughout the forum.


Seriously, The day I had access to this forum I read those stickies and realized that I had some work to do to find out where to make my first CC order. Sucks being a newbie and on the outside, but that's just how it is. Like getting laid, you gotta find your own way with some things, other people aren't going to serve it up for you. But once you're in, you're in. Just how it is.


----------



## V-ret (Jun 25, 2012)

I got my pen when I got back off vacation. Its a nice piece that I'm scared to bring to work because I don't want it stolen. Yes, pen thieves are in abundance at my work!


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

V-ret said:


> I got my pen when I got back off vacation. Its a nice piece that I'm scared to bring to work because I don't want it stolen. Yes, pen thieves are in abundance at my work!


you can screw it down like they do a fine motels?


----------



## V-ret (Jun 25, 2012)

lol, I think that would take away from the beauty of the pen. I wish I could attach one of them invisible fence things to it so if someone tries to walk out my office with any of my pens they get a hard zap. 

I do a lot of paperwork each day and sign my name at least 70 times a day. I value a quality pen that has a nice feel and writes smooth. Hence why I refuse to use them cheap government black pens. The problem is since I work in supply people think that if they need a pen they can just walk in and take it off my desk. Nothing makes me more mad!


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

Got mine and totally forget who sent it lol


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

V-ret said:


> lol, I think that would take away from the beauty of the pen. I wish I could attach one of them invisible fence things to it so if someone tries to walk out my office with any of my pens they get a hard zap.
> 
> I do a lot of paperwork each day and sign my name at least 70 times a day. I value a quality pen that has a nice feel and writes smooth. Hence why I refuse to use them cheap government black pens. The problem is since I work in supply people think that if they need a pen they can just walk in and take it off my desk. Nothing makes me more mad!


You're talking to someone who guards what he owns with extreme diligence. Never let it out of your sight and you will have it forever ( :
Happy~New~Year Brothers and Sisters!!!


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Got one of these, too... total surprise when it came, very nice gesture. This is just about the only place I bother ordering from.


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

It is a very very nice Pen. Came in the mail and was like... hmm.. I didn't order anything. Tucked it away nicely and sent my thank you. Very nice gesture.


----------

